# Impact and Recovery: The Mental Health Crisis in Mosul



## Disir (Jan 3, 2019)

MOSUL, Iraq — In war-torn Mosul gunfire, airstrikes and violence have become a normal part of everyday life since the Iraqi military fell to the Islamic State (ISIS) in 2014. The Iraqi government forces have since regained control of Mosul, the effects of the Islamic rule are still hanging above the heads of many Iraqis. Some are left without food and water, but several are facing mental health issues as they try to cope with the trauma of living under the violent ISIS regime. Loss of family members, injuries from crossfire and building collapses and erratic violence has led to a mental health crisis in Mosul.

*Recovering from ISIS*
Mental Health and Psychological Support Director of The International Medical Corps in Iraq Ibrahim Abou Khalil shared a story of the reoccurring tragedies that have led to the decline in Mosul’s mental health. Khalil told Huffington Post that, during his visit to Mosul, a father walked into a medical center with two children, one in a stroller and the other in his arms. They were innocent victims of crossfire, and one child’s injuries were fatal. This father was among thousands of others in Mosul who were trying to cope with the loss of the ruling of the Islamic State.

Psychologists agree that even those who didn’t live under ISIS control very long are still heavily impacted by the mental health crisis in Mosul. With many families separated because some members have been killed while others are in camps, the community’s system of trust has crumbled, heightening anxiety and tensions.

Collectively, the past year’s traumatic events have caused symptoms of post-traumatic stress syndrome. Most of these cases consist of sleep problems and changes in behavior; although, there have been some instances of suicide.
Impact and Recovery: The Mental Health Crisis in Mosul - BORGEN

These people cannot catch a break.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 3, 2019)

Disir said:


> MOSUL, Iraq — In war-torn Mosul gunfire, airstrikes and violence have become a normal part of everyday life since the Iraqi military fell to the Islamic State (ISIS) in 2014. The Iraqi government forces have since regained control of Mosul, the effects of the Islamic rule are still hanging above the heads of many Iraqis. Some are left without food and water, but several are facing mental health issues as they try to cope with the trauma of living under the violent ISIS regime. Loss of family members, injuries from crossfire and building collapses and erratic violence has led to a mental health crisis in Mosul.
> 
> *Recovering from ISIS*
> Mental Health and Psychological Support Director of The International Medical Corps in Iraq Ibrahim Abou Khalil shared a story of the reoccurring tragedies that have led to the decline in Mosul’s mental health. Khalil told Huffington Post that, during his visit to Mosul, a father walked into a medical center with two children, one in a stroller and the other in his arms. They were innocent victims of crossfire, and one child’s injuries were fatal. This father was among thousands of others in Mosul who were trying to cope with the loss of the ruling of the Islamic State.
> ...


Mosul? Hell, the whole Arab world is fucking loony.


----------

